

Microsoft tweaks the Windows 8 UI following user pushback - kooshball
http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2011/10/12/microsoft-tweaks-the-windows-8-ui-following-user-pushback/

======
makecheck
One thing I wish that Microsoft would figure out is that I don't want to be
_beaten over the head_ with branding. Ditto for other companies making PC
software, like Adobe.

Okay, great, now Windows 8 is "grouping" applications! But guess what: the
title of the group is now "Microsoft Foo Bar Unnecessary Extra Words Edition",
while _every single entry below it_ is titled "Microsoft This 2010" and
"Microsoft That 2010". Adobe is just as bad in the example screenshot, Adobe-
ifying every single line of text.

Back when I was using Windows XP regularly, I renamed every damn thing in the
Start menu so that instead of "Microsoft PowerPoint" it said just "PowerPoint"
and so forth. _That's how it should be._ People have already paid for your
stupid product, they don't need to be reminded every 5 minutes that you made
it and they certainly don't need it on the screen more than once.

On Windows 95's startup screen I counted _five_ uses of the word Microsoft on
a screen that barely said anything else. As I recall they were the "Microsoft"
logo in the corner, Microsoft Windows 95, copyright by Microsoft Corporation,
with Microsoft Internet Explorer, and some legalese naming Microsoft
trademarks. I'm sorry, but that company seems a bit insecure to me.

